# Chicago to Madison, Wi



## Steve4031 (Mar 4, 2012)

On friday, 3/2/12, I made my way from work to Union station, arriving about 1 p.m. for the 2:15 p.m. departure of the Empire Builder. I printed the tickets at the quick track, and then went to the metropolitan lounge to use my select plus status to sit in the lounge and get pre-boarded with the sleeping car passengers. Oops, my AGR select plus card was the old one, and I the lounge attendant refused to look up my current status. So much for select plus. It really does not benefit midwesterners, because the midwest's hub station, Chicago does not have a clue as to how to provide customer service.

Annoyed, I headed of to Gold Coast dogs for lunch. I ordered a Brats and a pop, and walked over to the north boarding lounge. Luckily, there was a single seat near the front of the boarding area. And there was no line waiting to board. I ate lunch. The conductor for the Empire Builder made several announcements asking passengers not to line up. Instead, he would walk around and collect our tickets. I kind of liked this.

When it was time to board, he called families and senior citizens first. The the rest of us. As each passenger passed by his podium, he asked there destination, and then handed out a seat check. He had stacks of seat checks for each destination. Very organized. When I said Columbus, he reached for a stack and handed me one that had the number 2714 on it. He stated 3 cars up. When I boarded there were a few people already seated. I grabbed a window seat. After a few minutes I got up to get something out of my suitcase, and noticed signs directing families to the front half of the car, and others to the rear. Fortunately, I moved early enough to snag another window. A guy sitting behind me noticed my move, and then noticed the sign. He muttered a few choice words and moved too. Overall, this was one of the more pleasant boarding experiences in coach for me. I recall seeing a family member off on 7 last summer, and the boarding area was a zoo. So I dont know that this would work when it is crowded.

The Empire Builder departed on time into a grey, cloudy day with some rain. I had been following weather reports, and I knew we were headed into a winter storm warning. The weather reports predicted 6 to 8 inches of snow for the Milwaukee and Madison areas. The Empire Builder made its brief stop at Glenview and continued on to Milwaukee. As we crossed into Wisconsin, it started to snow. We arrived Milwaukee on time, and departed ont time. After Milwaukee, it was snowing much harder, and everything was covered with snow. Inside the train, it was warm and peaceful. I reflected briefly on being grateful not having to drive. An hour or more sitting in chicago's traffic, and then driving carefully through a snow storm meant a 4 hour trip more than likely. The train was running right on time.

At Columbus, we made a double stop. Since I was in the 2714 car, I would get off at the second stop. I called my sister on her cell to warn her of this so she would not panic if she saw the train moving without me getting off. I got off, and trudge through the snow to her car, and off we went to dinner a pizza restaurant in Sun Prairie called Salvatores Tomato Pies. This pizza was out standing. Even better than some I've had in New York City and Chicago. It was so good, I was trying to get my sister to agree to pick one up for me and a friend riding on the EB in April, and bring it to Columbus, so we could eat it in our rooms as we rolled west to Portland. She said, "for a price . . ."

The Friday night and Saturday visit with my sister went quickly, and it was time to return to Chicago. Since 8 passes through CBS at noon, this was too early for a one day visit, and I decided to try riding the Badger Bus to Milwaukee's Mitchell airport, and then ride the Hiawatha service back to Chicago. The bus left the Dutch Mill Park and Ride on the South side of Madison at 4:15 p.m. and was schedule to arrive Mitchell at 6:55 p.m.. Then I would catch the Hiawatha at 7:45 p.m. arriving Chicago at 9:04 p.m.

The Dutch Mill Park and ride had an Arby's restaurant, where I had a sandwich before boarding the bus. After the meal, my sister graciously waited with me so I could sit in her car. We had the heat on. The bus stop was about 100 yards from the Arby's and a gas station. It was a simple bus shelter. The bathroom in the Arby's/gas station, was cleaner than I expected for a bus station area. The Badger Bus company uses some sort of e ticket system. You buy your ticket on line, and the driver has a manifest. Also, you can walk up and buy your ticket on the bus.

The driver was very courteous (the direct opposite of greyhound). He was an older man who took pride in his job. He gave me the choice of keeping my bag with me, or putting it below. I preferred to keep it with me. I asked him how many were on the manifest. He said 10. At 4:15 we departed Dutch Mill. I was the only passenger. I thought this was great. Then the bus made a grand tour of Madison, with several pick ups. At each stop we picked up a few passengers. At one stop, a lady tried to pay for herself and to children with a 50 dollar bill. The driver patiently waited for her to go into a nearby gas station to get change. She came back, paid, and off we went. The last stop was the University of Wisconsin Union. A bunch of passengers boarded here, and the bus left Madison about 75% full. I still had two seats to myself. My bag was occupying the window seat, and I sat in the aisle. No big deal.

We departed Madison proper at 5 p.m. The ride was pleasant. The bus had wi fi which worked. It also had outlets, but the one by my seat did not work. I talked on the phone, and surfed the internet. In Milwaukee, we hit traffic as we got off of the expressway at 84th street for a stop. The bus reentered the expressway, and the traffic continued. There was some sort of construction on I 94. It was no 6:45 and I was beginning to worry about the connection to the Hiawatha. However, by 6:55 the bus was pulling into the Badger Bus station in downtown Milwaukee, which is 5 blocks from the Amtrak station. Hence my decision to transfer at Mitchell. One can see the Amtrak station as the bus get off of the expressway before turning north to the Badger Bus station. By 7:15 we had arrived Mitchell airport. The Shuttle to the Amtrak station was a brief walke down the sidewalk. There was staffed booth where I could get instructions for catching the proper shuttle. It is still a little confusing, but I just asked the shuttle drivers. One said no, and the next one said yes, he went to the Amtrak station. By 7:25 I was standing in the Amtrak station. It is not staffed. It has a clean washroom and a waiting room. I stood on the platform and called my GF and we conversed while I waited for the train.

The Hiawatha service arrived on time. Saturday evening is not the best time to ride this train. It is a haven for drunken idiots. Initially I forgot about the quiet car. Additionally, I wanted to continue my phone conversation so I chose a regular coach. Big mistake. The drunks were so loud, I couldn't hear my conversation. After Sturtevant, the conductor came through to collect tickets. One of the drunken idiots used profanity while the conductor was collecting my ticket. The drunks got the speech, and the warning. They argued with the conductor, and he remained firm. I thanked him for his efforts. The drunks were somewhat subdued, but continued to complain and replay the conversation trying to analyze where they went wrong. It was too noisy to concentrate on my Kindle, so I moved to the forward car.

I saw a quiet car sign, and sat down read. There were more drunk idiots in this car, and they were talking, but somewhat quietly. They got lounder. I told them this was the quiet car. They quieted somewhat, but kept making remarks about me. I told them if they didn't shut up, I would report them to the conductor. Sure enough, the AC walked in on the middle of this as one of the drunks informed me that this was not the quiet car. I pointed to the sign, and asked the AC, isn't this the quiet car? He stated, "nope. The quiet car is always the last car on the train. I forgot to take the sign down. Sorry about that. " Boy was I embarrassed, I apologized to the drunken idiots, and moved about 20 rows back. The car was pretty empty. So that part of it was quiet.

The drunken idiots started to sing. It was not disturbing me. A female passengers who was seated between me and them, was trying to sleep. she was quite irate, and got up and cursed them out, using every word in the book. she moved up and sat across from me and one row back, continuing her profane tirade. I really didn't blame her. I pointed out that she had dropped her scarf. She calmed down, and went back to sleep

In the future, I will seek out the quiet car. If the Talgos have BC, then I will be paying for the upgrade always on Saturday night to get away from buffoons like that.

The trip ended on a positive note. We arrived about 5 minutes early into Union station. When I was leaving the parking garage, my parking ticket jammed in the machine, and I couldn't get a read out to insert my credit card to pay. I called the attendant over, and she let me out without paying. That was unexpectedly nice. 1. _____


----------



## Misty. (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm still annoyed that the lounge issue happened to you, though that's more why I'm aiming for S+ for a NEC trip I'll be taking in... March of 2013, if I recall correctly, and if Google is being accurate (part "hey, free Pepsi at South Station for me, if I want to get away from the primary focus of the weekend for a bit" and part wanting to show off BOS's ClubAcela to some friends).

Badger Bus, huh? *takes notes for if she gets in a mood to wander into that area* Wi-fi and outlets are always a plus, after all. :lol:


----------



## Steve4031 (Mar 4, 2012)

Madison is quite scenic. There is frequent service between Madison and Milwaukee. My ticket was 20 dollars one way. If you book directly with van gelder on their website you can travel directly between Chicago and Madison. Or use it as a thruway connection.


----------



## TCRT (Mar 7, 2012)

MistyOLR said:


> Badger Bus, huh? *takes notes for if she gets in a mood to wander into that area* Wi-fi and outlets are always a plus, after all. :lol:


Madison is a very fun city to visit! I've heard nothing but good things about Badger Bus from my sister who lives there.


----------

